
Walmart planning self-driving carts - jkw
http://money.cnn.com/2016/09/12/technology/walmart-shopping-cart-patent/index.html
======
iKnowKungFoo
20% will have default programming to drive slightly off center to the left.

------
gbarc888
Can a cart be hacked to barrel into cars in the parking lot?

